# Norwegian: Shortlisted for an Academy Award



## Grefsen

In the following sentence how would I write "shortlisted" *på norsk?*


The Norwegian film "Kon-Tiki" was shortlisted today for an Academy Award.


Here's my attempt at translating the rest of the sentence:


Den norske filmen «Kon-Tiki» "was shortlisted" i dag for en Oscar-pris.


Here is one definition of "shortlisted":


Included in a list of preferable items or candidates that have been selected for final consideration, as in making an award or filling a position.


----------



## myšlenka

Den norske filmen "Kon-Tiki" ble i dag nominert til Oscar.


----------



## Grefsen

myšlenka said:


> Den norske filmen "Kon-Tiki" ble i dag nominert til Oscar.


I might be wrong, but I don't think that it would be correct to use *nominert * in my example because there is a difference between being "shortlisted" and "nominated" for an Academy Award.  The official nominations won't be announced until January 10.


----------



## myšlenka

Well, most of the Norwegian newspapers wrote *nominert*... A few wrote "short-listet" with quotation marks which means that they are aware of the difference but that a Norwegian expression doesn't exist


----------



## StunningNorway

Hei

Den norske filmen "Kon-Tiki" _ble_ i dag nominert til Oscar.

Would I be able to say/use _var_ instead of _ble_ in the sentence?

bare lurer (?) (Just wondering)

Takk


----------



## henbjo

As far as I know, there is no really good translation for being shortlisted in Norwegian, at least not in this context. _Instillingsliste_ is sometimes used for a shortlist of applicants for a job, but I have never heard it being used outside that context. _Å bli satt på instillingslista_ would be the translation of _to be shortlisted_.


----------



## myšlenka

StunningNorway said:


> Would I be able to say/use _var_ instead of _ble_ in the sentence?
> 
> bare lurer (?) (Just wondering)


Yes, but it wouldn't fit this context because the meaning changes slightly.
*var* nominert - a state
*ble* nominert - a change of state, a process

"Bare lurer" is perfect


----------



## basslop

"Innstille" and "nominere" means basically the same but it is used in different contexts, as henbjo says. So if the film makers were supposed to apply for the Oscar then they would be "innstilt".


----------



## Grefsen

Tusen takk for det *myšlenka!  *


myšlenka said:


> Well, most of the Norwegian newspapers wrote *nominert*... A few wrote "short-listet" with quotation marks which means that they are aware of the difference but that a Norwegian expression doesn't exist


This is very interesting that some of the Norwegian newspapers used *"short-listet"* for the English compound word "shortlisted."  I take it that a hyphen was used because the Norwegian word *"listet"* is being combined with the English word "short."


----------



## henbjo

That would be the most likely explanation, but it doesn't make for a good solution in my opinion. If they were going to translate half of the english word *shortlisted* (and still wrap it in quotations), they might as well do the whole thing (or no part at all).

I do notice that _kortliste_ is listed in the English-Norwegian dictionary by Kunnskapsforlaget (ordnett.no), but I have not once encountered it in use myself.


----------



## Grefsen

basslop said:


> "Innstille" and "nominere" means basically the same but it is used in different contexts, as henbjo says. So if the film makers were supposed to apply for the Oscar then they would be "innstilt".



I just looked up *"innstille"* in several Norwegian-English dictionaries and three of the many translations I found were "nominate, propose, & recommend."



henbjo said:


> That would be the most likely explanation, but it doesn't make for a good solution in my opinion. If they were going to translate half of the english word *shortlisted* (and still wrap it in quotations), they might as well do the whole thing (or no part at all).



I agree.  Here's the link to an article in Dagbladet that uses *«short-listet»* in a subheadline:

http://www.dagbladet.no/2012/12/21/kultur/kon-tiki/film/oscar/nominert/24945682/



henbjo said:


> I do notice that _kortliste_ is listed in the English-Norwegian dictionary by Kunnskapsforlaget (ordnett.no), but I have not once encountered it in use myself.


It's interesting that Dagbladet used the English-*norsk* compound *«short-listet» *instead of *kortliste *OR "shortlisted."


----------



## StunningNorway

myšlenka said:


> Yes, but it wouldn't fit this context because the meaning changes slightly.
> *var* nominert - a state
> *ble* nominert - a change of state, a process
> 
> "Bare lurer" is perfect




Tusen takk, myslenka


----------



## Grefsen

henbjo said:


> That would be the most likely explanation, but it doesn't make for a good solution in my opinion. If they were going to translate half of the english word *shortlisted* (and still wrap it in quotations), they might as well do the whole thing (or no part at all).


I just learned that a compound word that has one part derived from one language and another part derived from a different language is called a "hybrid word."  The only example of an English-*norsk* hybrid word I've been able to find so far is 'hedge*fond*' and a hyphen isn't used in between the English word 'hedge' and the Norwegian word *'fond'. 
*


henbjo said:


> I do notice that _kortliste_ is listed in the English-Norwegian dictionary by Kunnskapsforlaget (ordnett.no), but I have not once encountered it in use myself.


I also just learned that a compound word that is just a word for word translation borrowed from another language is called a "calque" so it looks like *kortliste  *would be an example of a Norwegian calque of the English word shortlist.


----------



## Grefsen

henbjo said:


> I do notice that _kortliste_ is listed in the English-Norwegian dictionary by Kunnskapsforlaget (ordnett.no), but I have not once encountered it in use myself.


It looks like the Norwegian Film Institute prefers to use _*Oscar-kortliste:*

http://www.nfi.no/norskfilm/arkiv/k...lle-norske-filmer-offentliggjøres-5.september
_


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Grefsen said:


> I just learned that a compound word that has one part derived from one language and another part derived from a different language is called a "hybrid word."  The only example of an English-*norsk* hybrid word I've been able to find so far is 'hedge*fond*' and a hyphen isn't used in between the English word 'hedge' and the Norwegian word *'fond'.
> *
> I also just learned that a compound word that is just a word for word translation borrowed from another language is called a "calque" so it looks like *kortliste  *would be an example of a Norwegian calque of the English word shortlist.


Hi,
Since English and Norwegian are closely related languages, this process is bound to happen. I personally find "short-listet" to be an odd construct, but I understand the rationale behind it. Obviously, the author was not familiar with the calque _kortlistet_, but since "listed" and the already existing "listet" are phonetically very similar, the construct "short"+listet is a reasonable substitute [although, _kortlistet_ will probably prevail]. When it comes to the hybrid "hedgefond", it is a different story. "Hedge" can be calqued, but sufferes from not forming an intuitive meaning in Norwegian [both "hekk" and "(inn)hegning" are cognates, but hedge in hedgefund has an implied meaning that is not easy to transfer].

An interesting phenomenon in Norwegian is that very few English words and expressions actually stick. They are frequently introduced, are usually calqued or replaced after a while.


----------

